# Getting ready for a new look!



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

So in the dog days of summer on the western side of the lake, and being stuck at home, boredom got the best of me! I'm giving the old girl a new look! I fabbed up some quick boat supports, so I could get the rollers out of the way for prep and paint. I had some scaffolding feet laying around, and some scrap steel. Works great! Just wanted to pass on the idea to anyone in the same situation.












































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice idea.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I like it! Need to look at the pics on my computer. I have bunks & always a hassle to change them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

nice. i have seen similar done with bottle jacks too - for those of us without welding skills...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent idea MD.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

privateer said:


> nice. i have seen similar done with bottle jacks too - for those of us without welding skills...


That's what I did. Then I was able to pull the trailer out from underneath for more room to work.
Takes a lot of patience to pull the trailer out a foot or so at a time.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

KaGee said:


> That's what I did. Then I was able to pull the trailer out from underneath for more room to work.
> Takes a lot of patience to pull the trailer out a foot or so at a time.


i have seen the dealers and mechanics do this more quickly by using the trailer lift, blocking and then pull out rather more quickly than i would have...


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Getting closer!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Whoa!!! Looks good.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, she's official OSU scarlet and grey! Scarlet is her name!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

nice! very nice. we will be able to see you coming too...

what is that boat mfg/model. is that transom motor setoff from oem or did you add?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks real good MD.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

privateer said:


> nice! very nice. we will be able to see you coming too...
> 
> what is that boat mfg/model. is that transom motor setoff from oem or did you add?


Almar is the manufacturer of the boat, it's all factory 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Just about ready for the brawl!!





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks awesome man!!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes...it certainly does!!!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

That is certainly impressive. I need my bottom painted also on a 23 feet long fiberglass. I thought of doing similar and scraping and painting the areas I couldn't get to on the trailer. I decided I don't have the stomach to be under that much weight. So I give you all the credit. I'm going to pay someone for that this winter.

Rickerd


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Excellent job. Thanks for posting the process. Good luck in the brawl.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Put a buckeye leaf sticker for every 28 inch walleye you catch on the transom.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

You surely are a talented guy. Very impressive! I would kill to have a garage that size!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Put a buckeye leaf sticker for every 28 inch walleye you catch on the transom.


The outboards are getting helmet stripes and buckeye leaves!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> The outboards are getting helmet stripes and buckeye leaves!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Perfect color for Buckeyes helmets!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Got 1 helmet done!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks like you did a heck of a job, looks great!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

She's ready to brawl!!!!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^From beginning to end...just a superb job.^^^
Looks GREAT MD!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ^^^From beginning to end...just a superb job.^^^
> Looks GREAT MD!


Thanks for the compliment, but I have much bigger plans for the topside! She's not quite done yet!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but I have much bigger plans for the topside! She's not quite done yet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Far-Out


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I really like the updated graphics on the Honda O/B's !! Mike


----------



## Dan21XRS (Nov 4, 2007)

Sharp... Go Bucks!!!... Dan


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

You're definitely good at your craft...awesome job.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not sure what my craft is? I just like doing things myself, and making them better! Thanks for the compliment!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

From the looks of it is restoring old boats is your craft and you do a fine job of it. I do not know what you do for a living but your fab skills are over the top.


My Demeyes said:


> I'm not sure what my craft is? I just like doing things myself, and making them better! Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Your a true craftsman. Bruce Ps. Tools rule. I am an old auto body tech and tools are all. If a man can brake it a man can fix it.


----------

